
Let’s fix the problem: Understanding the nature of software engineering « - Anon84
http://ivarjacobson.wordpress.com/2009/03/05/let%e2%80%99s-fix-the-problem-understanding-the-nature-of-software-engineering/
======
russell
No content. It says they have a secret sauce, but doesn't say what it is.

